# any swap meet in florida or down south



## gonzalezhump (May 17, 2011)

looking for any swap meet in the south close to florida or in florida any ideas


----------



## JOEL (Jun 10, 2011)

For those who have asked about swap meets in the southeast, this is a well-established event with lots of space and you can sell for free!

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...val-FREE-Swap-Meet-Abita-Springs-LA-June-18th


----------



## fxo550 (Jan 8, 2012)

*Yes is one in Deltona,FL*



gonzalezhump said:


> looking for any swap meet in the south close to florida or in florida any ideas




1229 providence blvd Deltona,Florida 32725

every 2nd and 4th sunday of the month.


----------



## fxo550 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Swap meet*

saturday august 3rd 2013
 11:00am
577 deltona blvd deltona florida 32725

off-I4 ...15 minutes from Daytona beach and 25 minutes from Orlando Florida

all bikes welcome and vintage and muscle cars


----------



## csavw (Oct 10, 2013)

*still having these bicycle shows ?*

Hello ,Do you know if there is any shows in Deltona ? I have a few 1950's bicycles and parts .Thanks ,Chris in St. Augustine


----------

